# Is this fuzz algae ?



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Is this fuzz algae or don't thing else? 
How do I rid this stuff!!


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

A few more pics in case it helps. I'm a bit hesitant to use anything to harsh as I have 4 burried shrimp in three


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Maybe stag horn ?


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

What are you using for water in there? Do you add ferts?
A picture of the whole tank might help. Find out why your plants are in poor shape and you likely will loose the algae, but I think your KH/GH is off.
The normal recommended level for them is 3/5 drops for it to change color.
# in the KH and 5 in the GH. This was why I asked about the water.


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Algae?*

Hello Shift...

You've very likely been feeding a bit too much and the added nutrients are making the right environment for a type of algae, there are many kinds. What is your water change routine? If you're not flushing a lot of new water through the tank weekly to remove excess dissolved food, then algae can get out of control.

Work toward a more aggressive water change routine and by removing its food source, the algae will shrink.

B


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey guys. Thank you for the reply
I have to admit that the reef tank has taken most of my focus and the plant one has been a bit neglected. However I really want to get it back on track. 

I haven't doesd ferts In a long time. The only ferts In use at the moment are the clay ball type fertilizer pellets under the substrate. I'll see if I Can find my gh/kh test kit tomorrow and post the results 

Water changes could probably be upped. I do 4-5g ish of the 16g tank every few weeks using RODI water The tank has an auto top off as well 

I feel like I underfeed as the tank. Inhabitants are lots of shrimp with 3 ottos. I throw in some veggies (blanched Zucini ) once a week and maybe a few pellets ever few days

Hopefully some aggressive water changes will help. I prob should use ferts again.. but I have a ton of baby shrimp and have been avoiding it 

Should I squirt h2o2 or excel directly onto alage(I just worry about shrimplets! And my 4 burried CBS). Or maybe hair cut off the bad leaves and step up to weekly water changes... Up my co2?

Whole tank shot 









Thanks again for your tips/help


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

well i did about a 1.5G water change today in my 16G.. i think im going to do this ammount daily for the next week to hopefully get out any algae feeding nutrients well hopefully not shocking the shrimp.


----------

